# For fosters/rescue savvy people



## dit (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a dog who has a behavior issue. A behaviorist with excellent credentials gave her a good prognosis and prescribed a modification pgm. However, when I adopted her from the shelter, I didn't know she was a GSD (mostly). I never would have taken her had I thought she was a GSD (her mom looked like a mutt, "non-demoninational." Because of her breed and temperament, I have come to the realization that I am not in this dog's best interest for the short or long term, even though I love her and don't know how I will deal with losing her. But <u>she must have a stronger leader and a home with another dog to help her overcome her issue</u>. I have tried to be that person, but am not doing what is necessary (or else she is not responding or a combination, it's hard for me to tell).

So a rescue organization has agreed to take her into their foster program. Are the foster parents used by rescues truly qualified? Are there strict standards and truly customized placement? Or do they just have forms with really excellent questions but place the dogs wherever they can? Most 501c3s I am aware of are staffed by volunteers. They are busy and hard to reach. I have so many questions, but can't seem to get the attention I want to make the decision to place her via a rescue foster home (they have agreed to take her and are looking for a foster home) vs trying to find a home for her myself. Before finding a foster home for the dog, wouldn't the rescue want to meet the animal first? And isn't it only proper to speak with me in person via phone at least to talk to me about the process, how it works? I need reassurance that their practices are acceptable to me. And yes, I know that beggars can't be choosy, but if their standards and practices don't feel right to me, I would look at other options, such as direct placement (but screening is something I have no experience with for dogs), and if that failed, euthanasia. The last thing I want is to put the animal in a position where it is not getting proper attention to its special needs. And the worst thing that could happen is to have her moved around from home to home to home because adopters decide they can't handle her issues. It would be better for the dog to be put down than to have her feel abandoned over and over again. That's where placing her myself would be an advantage - I would put her in a forever home myself without the intermediate foster step. But if the foster was really experienced and qualified, they could really help to correct the behavior or make the assessment that it's not correctable to an adoptable level - that would be a beautiful thing. If I try to place her myself (people want her while knowing she has an issue!), what if I do a bad job of screening interested parties? What if I am naive and can't recognize red flags? I know rescues do this all the time and should know what they are doing. I just feel so tormented about this situation and wish they would talk to me.

Is it normal for them (rescues) to not speak with you about the process? I just want to do what's right for the dog and for me. We just trade emails at this point while they try to find an available foster home. I have written to them with a dissertation about the issues, temperament, etc., but we have never had a conversation, and I need that! Again, I know volunteers staff the org, but still, what about talking about the dog directly? It's so basic!

Does anyone have experience and insight about rescues and foster parents? Perspectives from inside those organizations as well as those who used their services are both greatly appreciated. Thanks. (I know this is rambling, I apologize). I am sad and frustrated and trying to save a dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i am so sorry you're having to go thru this, i "heard" the sadness and frustration in your post long before i got to your last sentence.

rescues vary greatly, GREATLY, in quality. i try to make allowences for volunteers, realistic time constraints, and the difficulty of rescue in general...but i would have to say if you are having these communication difficulties it's not a good sign and i would not feel comfortable. in general i think there are so many dogs in need that owner surrenders are low priority, and many rescues don't even accept owner surrenders.

although your post is long, you're pretty vague about what her issues actually are, which would be helpful to know when we're trying to make a judgement as to whether she'd be successful in rescue/future adoption, or whether her issues would cause her to be abandoned over and over again.

if you do not want to discuss these issues, or who the rescue is, or where you're located (only for reasons of trying to find some help for your situation), on the public part of the board, you are welcome to send me a personal message and i will try to help you find the answers that will give you peace of mind.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

okay, i just read your earlier post which says where you are and what the puppy's problems are. she is absolutely beautiful. and the behavior she is exhibiting is typical for a gsd puppy. unless there is something else besides the play biting and over-excitement (and i do not understand how her living with another dog would help), it doesn't seem like behavior that would make one consider giving up a pup they loved. and SURELY NOT behavior that would warrant the thought of euthanasia. but it sounds like you have given this much thought and are convinced this is not the puppy for you. while i surely respect your decision, the reality is that this behavior is relatively common to puppies, usually self-limiting, and most definitely correctable. i know you know that all rescues, shelters and humane societies are currently full and overflowing with animals. the fact that she is young and beautiful will work in her favor but there are just so many dogs who need help right now...it is SO unfortunate with a placement doesn't work out. if you do want to place (rehome) her yourself, i believe there are people here who will help you learn what questions to ask, and how to screen potential adoptors (me being one of those people). pm me if you need help.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Feel free to PM me. I am a dissertation type person and a little on the OCD side when it comes to placement of fosters. 

I am heading out for a work thing so can only do short answer right now. It may be tonight before I can respond well, but I will. 

katieliz is right about varying quality of rescue groups and then within them, individual fosters. Certainly not a perfect system but within the reputable groups people try very hard.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Rescue groups are nowadays flooded with dogs that are on death row and those dogs are priority for most. They are also inundated with requests by owners who don't want to deal with their dog's problems and want to pass the dog on to others. I know several rescues whose policy is not to take in owner surrenders and let down the dogs in shelters. There are circumstances, like illness or loss of home, that may be exceptions. In general, there is little attention devoted to owners who are dumping their dog on rescue (I wish I could put it more nicely), they are not exactly in high regard. Most rescues I know will not engage in dissertations with people getting rid of their dog and will probably not appreciate the "input" as to what and how the rescue should be doing things.
This has been my experience, at least.

It sounds like the OP has good resources to handle the pup's behavior and place her herself. There is no need to euthanize a dog for being a puppy. Also, it would be a shame if this puppy would and up in rescue and take the place of a dog that will end up dying in a shelter.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I would say that a big part of the problem was adopting her too young. Puppies that are either singletons or leave their siblings before 8 weeks usually have trouble with learning bite inhibition. Some dogs just don't like to be held, but this might have to do with the lack of sibling play as well. I have a singleton pup that was with his mom and older dogs and they were overly tolerant with his biting. He has been the most difficult of my puppies to raise as far as the mouthiness. Also he tends to "scream" or cry sometimes when restrained for no reason which I attribute to the lack of sibling play. He has outgrown the mouthiness and likes to be petted and cuddled, but it seemed like it took way too long.
That said I would suggest a halti for your pup. Let the pup wear this and a drag line and she will not be able to open her mouth wide enough to bite you which will allow you to teach her the correct behavior. I took a puppy class many years ago where the trainer used these alot for training and especially for mouthy puppies. It gives you the ability to control and correct the behavior without inadvertently stimulating the pup and escalating the behavior more. She sounds like a normal pup to me. I have fostered "baby" pups that ended up in the shelter at that age alone so prevent this type of behavior developing. Honestly it is not just shepherds that are mouthy. I have one that was a total mutt that was a little cujo. And he grew up and was fine, so they can learn and grow out of this phase. 
As far as the rescues, I am sure this pup will be a quick easy placement, but again she will be taking up a space that maybe would have saved a shelter dog.


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

The rescue that this poster is referring to is GSRA in Raleigh and we ARE willing to help, we just haven't had a chance to get in contact and discuss our procedures yet. 

This pup was assessed by the same trainer that we work with on a weekly basis for other GSRA dogs and that trainer gave the pup a glowing review and agreed that, in a home that understands the breed and can direct her growth and maturity in a breed-specific manner, she will be a wonderful dog. The fact that our trainer did this assessment is why we do not feel the need for one of our volunteers to go and meet the dog - essentially, the trainer IS one of our volunteers and has ALREADY done the assessment.

We have foster homes dedicated to only puppies and very experienced with helping the unruly ones fall into line. As you all suggested, it is just a matter of one of these homes opening up a space for Katie to fit into.

We have tried to be supportive as best we can with limited resources (both time and volunteers). I feel like we have offered this poster options and offers for help in a very timely manner, we just haven't had a chance to sit down with her and answer the questions she has about our procedures. I am posting this explanation as I respect the people on this forum a great deal and don't want anyone to think badly of GSRA. 

If the poster can hold on, we WILL be in touch (via phone) to explain what our rescue is all about. If the poster prefers to work with another rescue that is fine. The main thing is that this pup get into a home that can help her develop into the very best dog she can be. 

Andrea
GSRA


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

dit,
You could not hook up with a better rescue than GSRA. I think Andrea's explanation is very viable and certainly explains everything. Be patient and hang in there because they will be able to place this puppy in the best possible home.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

thank you andrea and GSRA. dit, be patient this rescue is very reputable and will find your dear puppy katie a wonderful home. now i can go about my day and not worry about this dear little face. thank you AGAIN for responding here andrea!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

It is very kind of Andrea to post here and of GSRA to offer help (even after this post). Unfortunately they have their hands full with the GSDs in the horrible NC shelters. There are always too few people making their hands dirty with homeless dogs (as opposed to those who criticize). The common reason why rescues don't respond instantly is that they are busy with the dogs and they take priority over people issues.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

well katie surely is a darling little puppy (not to mention what a great name she has, oh, sorry), even if she is a little landshark...i know gsra will find her an adopter that's a good match, and where she is safe and well loved.

dit you should have total peace of mind, it will be worth having patience for the rescue to make arrangements. rest assured, katie is a lucky girl.

ps...i don't often say this...man do i wish i was in a position to take this little cutie.


----------

